# Replacing X-Trail Rear Door Moulding



## Woz10538 (Feb 19, 2021)

Hello, I have a small dent in the rear exterior door moulding of my Nissan X-Trail. I want to replace this part 822824CA0A but not sure how to remove the existing piece. Thanks in advance for any help or redirection to an existing discussion or video on this topic.

Warren.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

Woz10538 said:


> Hello, I have a small dent in the rear exterior door moulding of my Nissan X-Trail. I want to replace this part 822824CA0A but not sure how to remove the existing piece. Thanks in advance for any help or redirection to an existing discussion or video on this topic.
> 
> Warren.





Woz10538 said:


> Hello, I have a small dent in the rear exterior door moulding of my Nissan X-Trail. I want to replace this part 822824CA0A but not sure how to remove the existing piece. Thanks in advance for any help or redirection to an existing discussion or video on this topic.
> 
> Warren.


post a few photos of the Xtrail and the existing piece so we can get an idea of what you need help with.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

is it a piece of chrome strip style moulding?


----------



## Woz10538 (Feb 19, 2021)

tonyvancity said:


> is it a piece of chrome strip style moulding?
> View attachment 7172


Yes it is.


----------



## Woz10538 (Feb 19, 2021)

Here are some photos. Thanks.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

well, i have in the past replaced similar chrome moldings for my customers. ( i am an auto glass technician.) 

Let me tell you, sometimes these can be easy peasy, sometimes a bit of a pain in the butt. Removal of the old one sometimes takes some patience as they may be stuck on a bit more securely with road grime/ dirt-dust under the molding. You need to look for any hidden screws or clips .
Sometimes these moldings are a ''pressure fit kinda thing...or they slide off....or possibly have thin 3M sticky tape helping to hold in place. I will tell you that the replacement molding may get damaged easy when you go to reinstall, with tiny dents or scratches.
Honestly, you are better off to bring that new molding to a body shop or an auto glass replacement shop where they do these type of things all day long.
You may get charged a small fee. Or maybe you can offer the manager/shop worker whatever monetary tip you think suitable.
I tell you this because as an auto glass technician, sometimes we too run into little stupid problems and end up screwing the new molding or door frame it rests on....so if You have no experience doing this sorta thing, might be best to leave it to somebody/somewhere who has the skills and tools to do the job correctly and to your satisfication.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

tonyvancity said:


> I tell you this because as an auto glass technician, sometimes we too run into little stupid problems and end up screwing the new molding or door frame it rests on....so if You have no experience doing this sorta thing, might be best to leave it to somebody/somewhere who has the skills and tools to do the job correctly and to your satisfication.


Good advice! I can tell you that even as a master tech, I positively dread those sorts of moldings. Even from Nissan to Nissan, there are so many different attachment schemes and so many ways you can screw up, we usually sublet to a glass guy or body shop.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

VStar650CL said:


> Good advice! I can tell you that even as a master tech, I positively dread those sorts of moldings. Even from Nissan to Nissan, there are so many different attachment schemes and so many ways you can screw up, we usually sublet to a glass guy or body shop.


i know, lol, tell me about it! 

a few times i had to replace the outside door trim mouldings on something such as a Porsche, Audi, Volvo, etc....and the engineers i swear designed the damn molding to be some overly complicated fussy pile of crap that you need to remove a bunch of other stuff to get at. What seemed like a 18 second job is suddenly 90 minutes with plenty of swearing.
Then remember how it all goes back together so it looks nice and perfect with no complaints. ( last few years i have just taken out my Iphone and videoed or photo'd what i'm taking apart so i can refresh my memory )
And you go to clean up whatever mess you made ( fingerprints, wd40, tape , yadda yadda, ..) and you notice some nick/scuff/scratch, tiny dimple indentations that of course is not supposed to be there. And get stuck with buying a new one for the customer.
And you of course as a Master Tech are aware of the sometimes insane prices for something that looks like it should cost $3.99 at Walmart..but nopes!!!......it's $179.99 and has to be ordered/shipped from Germany/ Japan/ Alice In Wonderland with shipping and a 2-3 week waiting period.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

tonyvancity said:


> looks like it should cost $3.99 at Walmart..but nopes!!!......it's $179.99 and has to be ordered/shipped from Germany/ Japan/ Alice In Wonderland with shipping and a 2-3 week waiting period.


Yep, never fails, it's always only in stock at the West Bumfuck warehouse.


----------



## Woz10538 (Feb 19, 2021)

Thanks, I thought it might be simpler than this as the parts diagram does not show any separate screws or fixing clips so it looks like it somehow slots onto the surrounding elements. I


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

Woz10538 said:


> Thanks, I thought it might be simpler than this as the parts diagram does not show any separate screws or fixing clips so it looks like it somehow slots onto the surrounding elements. I


yes, apologies if i came off negative and trying to discourage you. It may well be a very simple replacement. Just saying to eyeball it up close and use your judgement . 
- Might be something similar on Youtube that can give you a pretty good idea . If not, since your pat is already damaged, give it a go , try to wiggle it off and see what type of movement you get from it.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

Woz10538 said:


> Thanks, I thought it might be simpler than this as the parts diagram does not show any separate screws or fixing clips so it looks like it somehow slots onto the surrounding elements. I


i believe your Xtrail is what we in north america call the nissan Rogue. The Rogue was our replacement vehicle after the old style/boxy 08 Xtrail was discontinued in Canada and the new Rogue was sold in both usa and canada. 

if the chrome molding is what i think it is, might be just a simple ''push it off/slide it'' at one end of the molding. To reinstall it, spray a bit of wd40 or any lubricant spray ( even olive oil if you have nothing on hand) and gently slide it back into position.
my style xtrail:








nissan rogue :


----------



## Woz10538 (Feb 19, 2021)

tonyvancity said:


> i believe your Xtrail is what we in north america call the nissan Rogue. The Rogue was our replacement vehicle after the old style/boxy 08 Xtrail was discontinued in Canada and the new Rogue was sold in both usa and canada.
> 
> if the chrome molding is what i think it is, might be just a simple ''push it off/slide it'' at one end of the molding. To reinstall it, spray a bit of wd40 or any lubricant spray ( even olive oil if you have nothing on hand) and gently slide it back into position.
> my style xtrail:
> ...


Thanks Tony, this is indeed the equivalent model.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

Woz10538 said:


> Thanks Tony, this is indeed the equivalent model.


yw....so my neighbor 3 houses over has the exact Rogue as in the above photo i posted earlier. Just so happens that my husky decided it was a great place to squat and lay a few brown eggs a few feet from that Rogue's door. ( and yes, i bagged his poop!)

I had a chance to look at the rear right upper chrome molding. Of course i could not 0pen his door to see if any hidden screws, but at just a simple look overs, it probably is easy to remove by somehow sliding the molding in one direction. ( the ends may have a tiny screw or tiny plastic reusable rivet/push plug).
If you live in a big city, you could phone an autowrecker and inquire if they have any old nissan rogues . You could ask how much for that part you need ( sometimes they pull the part/sometimes you are expected to go there and pull the part yourself). LOL, they may have 3-10 nissan rogues and if nobody sees you, you can practice removing/reinstalling the part you need. That way you have nothing to lose if you end up damaging the autowrecker part. You may even find other Rogue parts or parts for another vehicle!


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

*hi WOZ....sooo...did you ever replace that molding? if so, how did it go for you?*


----------

